
Exhibition at MoMA takes down irrational exuberance about tech w sardonic verve - pjmaurel
https://twitter.com/pjmaurel/status/683871627873005568
======
pjmaurel
"tremendous fortunes are made and lost on the basis of slight modifications of
existing technologies for gaming, music and video streaming and other sorts of
entertainment."

